# Training through the winter to do my first full century next season



## teslaosiris (Oct 15, 2013)

So I purchased my first road bike this past February to get in shape, and decided to attempt an 100k in June. Made it to mile 46 before a broken rear spoke ended my first foray into the world of endurance riding. 

Well now I'm 25lbs lighter than then (265lbs and dropping) and going to be training through the winter (got some actual winter gear because I'm not going to stay indoors), and I am determined to not only knock out a 100k but I've set the goal for myself to complete a full century. 

Anyways, just wanted to share that with you all. Being overweight isn't going to stop me from accomplishing something epic.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

how many miles can you do now? eat and drink while on the bike so you dont bonk. ride 50 miles and 70 miles and you will be fine. your first century ride feels great!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good for you. Build up to it. Pick a metric fairly early in the season say May. And a century in August or September. 

It will keep you focused. At least it does for me. I need goals. 2 years ago without any early season targets managed to pack on 30 pounds during the Apres Ski season. Last year set a goal for a really hard 80 mile ride in late March. Kept the gain down to 10. Can't do that one this year. But still focusing on about 110 in May.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Winter riding gets a bad rap. It's actually not so bad. Just know when you CAN'T ride, because of various safety concerns.


----------



## teslaosiris (Oct 15, 2013)

I have done 46 miles in one go... But don't really have the time to do training rides longer than 2.5 hours normally. 

My current nutrition arsenal consists of rice I took and modified from Team Sky's recipe, bananas, and wheat bread with honey folded over twice and squished. Never have problems with energy dips like I did when I used gels. 

Probably going to carry electrolyte powders to mix with water too.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Try to keep a base of 75-100 miles a week throughout the winter, and start picking it up again when the weather improves. Allow yourself rest and recovery. Throw in some speed work in the spring. Should be no problem finishing a century by late spring/early summer.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Good for you. I lost about 65 pounds through a combination of diet and cycling (and other exercise as well, but mostly cycling). I agree with the above posts. Try to at least keep your base and look for metric opportunities early in the year. Once you've done a few metric centuries it's not that big a leap to a full century. Last winter I rode quite a bit on weekends, but it was a relatively mild one in my area. As long as the streets are clear, I will generally ride in temps as low as the mid 30s. Below that and I am more likely to work indoors. Indoor training can get a bad rap but it is a good way to work on certain aspects of one's cycling.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

teslaosiris said:


> I have done 46 miles in one go... But don't really have the time to do training rides longer than 2.5 hours normally.
> 
> My current nutrition arsenal consists of rice I took and modified from Team Sky's recipe, bananas, and wheat bread with honey folded over twice and squished. Never have problems with energy dips like I did when I used gels.
> 
> Probably going to carry electrolyte powders to mix with water too.


Check out Chris Carmichael's book The Time Crunched Cyclist. Good way to use intervals to make up for lack of time.


----------

